# MC Kittens Due Next Week



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Getting excited as my champion queen is due babies next week.
For the first time i wont be having a scan so quite nervous, not sure how many but i think i can feel 6 or 7. 

Expecting Brown Tabby With White/ Silver Tabby/ Silver Shaded.

Hoping for a keeper this time. Paws crossed.


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Oh yayyyyyyyyy I'm so excited for you and the lovely pictures and seeing them grow up, oh I could cry :crying: (happy cry)

:001_tt1: All the best to your champion queeeeeeeeeeeeen 

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

oh how lovely, it seems quite a while since we have had any tiny kitten piccys so cant wait


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Hope all goes well for her CC. Can't wait to see what she has but I know they will all be gorgeous:001_wub:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Do you have a website??


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_awwww very exciting, are you hoping for a keeper, or was it the last litter you were keeping one, i cant remember, there have been afew litters of different kittens on here ,i lose track lol, ( it could be my age i guess,):wink:......._


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Woot woot more kittens to sqweeeeee over!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Well i did want to keep the brown tabby boy from my last litter but a lady wanted 2 kittens to go together, so hes now neutered and going on 27th september to his new home along with his sister.

Yes i really hope for a keeper from this litter as its her last litter, she is 4yrs old end october so will now be retired and kept as my pet.......

Really want a girl, but last years litter was a singleton male.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

It will be lovely to see some MC kits seems along time ago since anyone has had any peds babies ... Hope all goes well and you get your keeper to carry on your girls lines. Xxxx


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Awww can't wait to see the new brood  Hope you do get a keeper from your retiring girl , it would be lovely to keep her lines going .... She is very ,very beautiful , Fingers crossed all goes well .... Do you have an actual date ?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Date is 20th september.
This photo is her last little boy.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Hope all goes well


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Sorry didn't see a reply, do you have a website??


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Yes i do have a website.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

catcoonz said:


> Yes i do have a website.


lol link??


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

:hand::hand: i dont advertise myself on forums, if you wanted a mainecoon kitten from me you will find me. xx


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

catcoonz said:


> :hand::hand: i dont advertise myself on forums, if you wanted a mainecoon kitten from me you will find me. xx


You could pm me? I don't even know where you are based, your name, It isn't advertising... How would I find you 

Edit: Nevermind just googled the email you emailed me from! Should be a detective! :laugh: Didn't realise you used to breed ragdolls!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thats easy, you just type in a search for the best mc's.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

i might be on the missing list myself erm just going to see a man about a dog honest, er no did someone mention maine coon


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Ragdolls was my mums breed, she gave up after afew litters, found it too hard letting babies leave home, all neutered and pets.

Ive only bred mc's, its hard when they leave but i cant have more than 9 cats, space wont allow me to keep them all, otherwise i would have 64 mc's..... now theres a dream.


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> Ragdolls was my mums breed, she gave up after afew litters, found it too hard letting babies leave home, all neutered and pets.
> 
> Ive only bred mc's, its hard when they leave but i cant have more than 9 cats, space wont allow me to keep them all, otherwise i would have 64 mc's..... now theres a dream.


Coonies are my fantasy cats, along with Sphynx can you pm me the link cc?


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

hi, well i found you all on my own, and you weren't joking when you said "the best", im dizzy in love, have always liked mc's but now.......well i'd love to make it to your list one day


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Oh bloody hell now I'm gonna have to look an' all! :001_tt1: :crazy:


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thankyou, i think every breeder says their kittens are the best.


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

why can i not find you ha catcoonz maine coons was an epic flop of a search ha


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

MrRustyRead said:


> why can i not find you ha catcoonz maine coons was an epic flop of a search ha


:lol: this made me laugh!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Maybe i should just do a thread of all the mc's photo's.


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

48hrs to go  Hows things going CC ? Hope all is well , looking forward to welcoming the new arrivals on PF


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Alls going well.
No kittens or labour just yet, bellies dropped 3 days ago, milk came in yesterday, day 64 today so i think one queen will be this evening.


----------



## louise2 (Sep 23, 2012)

my ragdoll girl on day 60 today  expecting blue and lilac babies!! not long now....eeeeek

good luck and please put pics up of your gorgeous fur-babies :thumbup:


----------



## RubyFelicity (Aug 26, 2013)

I hope all goes well


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Oh wonderful. Both queens have now lost their mucus plugs within 20 minutes of each other.

This is going to be fun running between rooms with each girl.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> Oh wonderful. Both queens have now lost their mucus plugs within 20 minutes of each other.
> 
> This is going to be fun running between rooms with each girl.


Iv already mentioned this before but iv had 2 girls birth together,really makes you think they must set each other off.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Hope all goes well for your girls CC


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Ooooohhhhhh exciting times! Thinking of you CC & good luck to the mummies! Xxxx


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> Iv already mentioned this before but iv had 2 girls birth together,really makes you think they must set each other off.


i know guinea pigs can so i would think there is a good chance that cats and other animals can too


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Lets say Queen A: First kitten born silver tabby boy at 3.16pm.

Queen B: First kitten half out. Queen B is the queen who doesnt do anything once born so have to be with her.

All exciting as ive been waiting for Queen B to have her babies safely before collecting Margo.

On the down side, i havent been able to visit Carly today in hospital, but just received a text to say she is coming home, so will pop over later to ensure she is ok.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

you're going to be one very busy lady with all these kittens and the ones you already have - and as for margo, she's gorgeous:001_wub:. when do you get to collect her?


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

best wishes CC for your girls


----------



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

Good luck with them both x


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Everything crossed this end , for the safe delivery of both your ladies little ones

What a week this has been for you 

Oh and i so hope you get your keeper , that you have been longing for .... Good Luck xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Margo i hope to collect on sunday, pending on mums and babies.

Both queens have a kitten each so far, both silver tabby boys.

This is going to be a long day.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

cats galore said:


> i know guinea pigs can so i would think there is a good chance that cats and other animals can too


amazing isnt it.

congrats cc hope all goes well.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> Margo i hope to collect on sunday, pending on mums and babies.
> 
> Both queens have a kitten each so far, both silver tabby boys.
> 
> This is going to be a long day.


can't wait to meet Margo when i finally get down to you again, she's one gorgeous girl

hope everything is going well with your two queens xx


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Any news?? .... hope all is well CC


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

tincan said:


> Any news?? .... hope all is well CC


was thinking the same


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Sorry......

Well news is ok, all is going well but slow.

Have 4 kittens born by Queen A but can feel 3 more to come yet, she has had a drink and some food, labour will probably start again shortly.

Queen B, only 2 babies born so far, contractions going well and can feel one more baby but quite far back, he/she has some travelling to do.

Do i have a keeper, not sure yet, have my eye on a silver boy at the moment unless she gives me a girl then a boy will have to continue her lines, just hope he is going to be good enough for breeding but hes a big baby so hopeful, see what he is like at 10 weeks old.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Congrats CC . Nice to see they have picked the same day and time for you... Hope the others arrive safe and sound xx


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Yes hope all is well,they are dragging it out arnt they,longest iv had is 3 kits born..12 hour gap then 3 more kits born.That was my 1st kitten birth too.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Sorry photo is messy with blood but thats kittening for you and i still had some cords to cut.

Photo of queen A, 6 babies born, one smaller than average but still a good 96gms so not worried, all feeding very well.
Mum has done me very proud and i adore her soooo much.

Not sure if we have another kitten to arrive, think its more likely to be a bladder rather than a kitten.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> Yes hope all is well,they are dragging it out arnt they,longest iv had is 3 kits born..12 hour gap then 3 more kits born.That was my 1st kitten birth too.


She does tend to stop labour after 2 or 3 kittens born, its normal for her but im keeping a close watch.

Last time she had 4 babies the last arrived safe and sound 36 hours later, vet was amazed but all survived.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> Sorry photo is messy with blood but thats kittening for you and i still had some cords to cut.
> 
> Photo of queen A, 6 babies born, one smaller than average but still a good 96gms so not worried, all feeding very well.
> Mum has done me very proud and i adore her soooo much.
> ...


bless dont ya just feel for them they really do cope alot better than us with pain.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> She does tend to stop labour after 2 or 3 kittens born, its normal for her but im keeping a close watch.
> 
> Last time she had 4 babies the last arrived safe and sound 36 hours later, vet was amazed but all survived.


Its horrible isnt it the worry that comes with the waiting.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Mums and kittens doing great.
We did have 6 babies from Queen A, it was the bladder i felt after labour, all still feeding.

Queen B, has 2 silver tabby boys but still 1 more kitten yet to arrive, contractions are stronger this morning and kitten is now moved into place to be born.

Will put nicer clean photo's up once Queen B has finished delivery.

Do have 2 silver shadeds but mum is very protective so not sure as yet if male or female, will check soon. 

All been a smoothish labour/birth, no vets needed.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Hoorah and hoorray!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Have my silver shaded girl kitten just born.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> Have my silver shaded girl kitten just born.


wow are you still going lol..what are the numbers at now?


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Fabulous news CC , you got your wish , so happy for you ..... 

And all babies born safe and well , happy endings are always good news xx :001_smile:


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

ignore me i just read your above post.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> Have my silver shaded girl kitten just born.


brilliant news CC:thumbup:


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

Oh brilliant, great news 

Desperately trying not to look at kitten pics, but I can't help myself, especially not MC kitten pics


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

Congratulations CC and your girls for safe delivery of lots of MC babies


----------



## j4nfr4n (Mar 10, 2013)

Congratulations CC mom looks absolutely shattered but happy with it


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Omg, well done hun - sooo amazing, can't wait to see more piccies   xxxxxxx


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> Have my silver shaded girl kitten just born.


That is one girl that is definitely going nowhere...... 
Except for some cat shows.... 

Congratulations on your new brood!!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Well we have now finished kittening at long last.
Babies well fed and asleep, both mums eating and very proud of their babies.

As some may know one of my queens was very poorly with her last litter and she has been not great but ok with this litter, except the morning sickness for 3 weeks bless her, anyway she has given me 3 beautiful babies, 2 brown tabbies and a silver shaded.

Keeping 2 of them as she is now going to be retired and kept as my own pet.

Other queen has 6 kittens, all doing great, mum is 2yrs old so i will keep a kitten from her just incase she doesnt get pregnant next year, she is a slient caller and its taken all this time to get her pregnant.

So kitten colours are, brown tabby/silver tabby and silver shaded.

Glad its all over and we can all have a years rest now, no more kittens planned until october next year, queens all deserve a years break plus they need to build up and be pampered pets for awhile.


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Aw that's so lovely to read Hun! I can't wait for snuggles !!!! Xxxx


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

great to hear all are doing well and you have your keepers too. well done to all concerned


----------



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

Glad its all gone well hun and you have got what you wanted  xx


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Phew .... Pleased everything went to plan CC .... Time to recoup now lol x


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

great news CCbest wishes for mums and babies and hugs to you you must be exhausted,


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Congratulations CC :thumbup:

So pleased all went well for your girls  and mum's and babies are doing well


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Congratulations, glad all went well


----------



## louise2 (Sep 23, 2012)

my girl had 6 yesterday she done so well her and babies are doing well on my mums bday how extra special :-D congrats to u too x


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Congratulations and that is extra special. xx


----------

